# a good substatute



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

i curently have a 20 gallon salt water aqaurium and i'm getting a 5o gallon. i'm using a good crushed coral skeliton substrate but it won't be enough for a 50 gallon obviously, so i'm gonna need something else however the crushed coral substrate is kinda expensive so i thought i could mix it with regular sand or just use gravle. i am also having another problem about my tank that i need help on in another section so if you can help with that please give me your opinion
-Thank You.:evil:


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

FOWLR or reef?

Aragonite sand is the ideal, but can be somewhat costly. "Regular" sand will also turn live over time. I have also seen people use play sand in their reefs, and if you are looking to save money it would be best ($4 for 50lbs).


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't use crushed coral, it traps the bad stuff in. Cody's dead on though.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Cody said:


> I have also seen people use play sand in their reefs, and if you are looking to save money it would be best ($4 for 50lbs).


Be careful with this, Play sand can be high in Silicates


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Ditto Austin's comments.


----------

